# Bota Shpirtërore > Toleranca fetare >  Ekzorcizmi dhe psikologjia

## VOLSIV

>>> Ekzorcizmi është një grup praktikash dhe ritualesh qe sherbejne per te përzëne prezencen djallezore nga një person, një kafshë ose një vend. Këto praktika janë shumë të vjetra dhe janë pjesë e besimeve të ndryshme fetare.

> Që një qënie mbinatyrore të mund të marrë në posedim një qenie e gjallë ose të një vend është një besim i përhapur në shumë fe, veçanërisht në besimet shamane. Personi i ngarkuar për ekzorcizëm, i njohur si ekzorcist, është shpesh një prifti ose së paku një individ i veshur me aftësi të veçanta. Ekzorcisti mund të përdorë materiale fetare, të tilla si lutjet dhe formulat të caktuara, gjeste, simbole, ikona, amulets, dhe shpesh invokon ndihmën e një fuqie mbinatyrore të mire per largimin e shpirtit të keq. Në përgjithësi te poseduarit nga këta shirtëra te ligj, nuk konsiderohen të këqinj, dhe as plotësisht përgjegjës për veprimet e tyre.

   (Marre nga Enciklopedia Wikipedia. Per me shume hollesira kliko: http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Esorcismo)

> Pyetja eshte si e shpjegon psikologjia keto prezenca mbinatyrore?
> Dhe pyetja tjeter eshte: Ekzistenca e ketij fenomeni a mund te quhet prove e ekzistences se nje qenie mbinatyrore te mire dhe nje te keqe qe ne gjuhen popullore quhen Zoti dhe djalli?

> Mund te shtoja edhe filmime por nuk jane shume te kendshme per tu pare. 
> Diskutim te mbare

----------


## Kinney

duhej ta kishe hapur tek nenforumi i psikologjise, jo tek toleranca fetare meqe kerkon te besh nje diskutim te ekzorcizmit nen syrin psikologjik.

Mendoj se çeshtja e pushtimit nga nje qenie demoniake eshte tej mase e thjeshtuar dhe e keqkuptuar nga ana fetare, si dhe nga ana e psikologjise moderne.
Ndersa feja e shikon kete fenomen si pushtim nga qoftelargu ose xhindet ne rastin e islamit, psikologjia thjesht e injoron si skicofreni apo epilepsi apo ku di une ndonje semundje mendore te subjektit.

Pa pike dyshimi fenomeni eshte teresisht psikologjik, po dhe shume real.
Forca e mendjes si dhe e fantazise nenvleresohet plotesisht. 
Po dhe feja nuk eshte teresisht gabim qe e sheh si pushtim nga nje qenie tjeter, 
le te themi se te dyja palet kane arsyet e veta pse e konsiderojne ashtu si e konsiderojne.
Kjo vjen nga mungese e theksuar e njohurise mbi natyren e vertete te Demoneve, e jo vetem, edhe te Engjejve e qenieve shpirterore ne pergjithesi.
E verteta eshte qe Demonet nuk jane gje tjeter veç manifestimi i asaj ane te fshehur te vetes sone qe ne me dashje ose padashje injorojme duke genjyer veten se jemi ne thelb te prirur nga e mira.
çdo devijim nga ekuilibri jone i natyrshem, çdo perpjekje per te qene ajo qe nuk jemi le prapa hijet demoniake te zhytura thelle ne shpirt. Eshte çdo gje matematike, nuk ekziston as plusi as minusi, ne fund vlera e barazimit eshte gjithmone zero.
Demonet jemi vete ne, por per hir te natyres sone kemi tendence te shikojme te keqen si diçka qe ekziston jashte nesh, edhe kur ajo buron prej nesh.
Me kete nuk dua te them se demonet nuk jane reale, mendja eshte reale, dhe çdo gje qe lind prej saj. Thone qe demonet ushqehen me emocionet negative te nje personi,
po normale sepse demonet jane shuma e emocioneve negative qe grumbullohen.

E bera çik lemsh me duket,
po ne thelb posedimet demoniake jane si vullkane qe shperthejne aty ky korja e tokes çahet ose eshte me e dobet, nen presionin e llaves ,qe perfaqeson individet qe shperthejne nen presionin e te pandergjegjshmes masive, duke u perpjekur te ruhet ekuilibri mes te mires dhe se keqes, 
nuk ka asnje arsye te veçante pse i ndodh dikujt e dikujt jo, eshte thjeshte pasoje e ligjeve te natyres.

----------


## VOLSIV

>>> Nuk e di sa njohuri ke per kete fenomen por kam pershtypjen se mjaft njerez nuk e kane idene se cfare eshte ne te vertete ne gjendje te beje nje i poseduar. 
> Dua te them qe levizjet e tij, qendrimi varur ne mur, te folurit ne gjuhe tjeter, forca e madhe qe e karakterizon gjate krizes dhe shenja te tjera hedhin dyshime mbi versionin e semundjes se medjes.

----------


## Dielli_ime

Volsiv,

E ke celur nje teme qe e prisja prej kohesh. Kam ne dore per redaktim librin e ekzorcistit me te mire sot per sot ne boten katolike, Ate Gabriele Amorth. Keni shkrime, libra dhe intervista te tij sa te doni ne internet. Eshte i drejtperdrejte dhe i vertete.

Do t'ju sjell ketu disa pjese nga libri i tij 'Nje ekzorcist tregon' dhe pastaj percaktojeni vete nese ekziston apo jo djalli.

Dua t'ju kujtoj se Ate Amorthi, ne kete liber, i quan ekzorcizmat bekime. Pra, mos u cudisni kur te hasni fjalen bekime.

Lexim te kendshem!

---

Pas e caktoi takimin, erdhi tek unë Marçela, një vajzë 19-vjeçare, me flokë të verdha e me një natyrë trime. Vuante nga dhimbja e theksuar e stomakut dhe për shkak të një sjelljeje që nuk arrinte ta zotëronte as në shtëpi, as në punë, kthente përgjigje të ashpra, të hidhura, pa pasur mundësi që ta frenonte vetveten. Sipas mjekëve, ajo nuk kishte asgjë. Posa ia vura duart mbi qepalla, në fillim të bekimit, sytë iu bënë krejtësisht të bardhë, kornetë e syrit mezi i shiheshin poshtë, dhe shpërtheu me një të qeshur përbuzëse. Pata kohë vetëm të mendoja se ai ishte Satani, të cilin e dëgjova menjëherë tek më tha: «Unë jam Satani», me një përqeshje tjetër. Pak nga pak, Marçela e shpeshtoi lutjen e vet, u bë e rregullt në kungim, në lutjen e rruzares së përditshme dhe në rrëfimin e përjavshëm (rrëfimi është më i fortë se një ekzorcizëm!). Pati një përmirësim në rritje, me përjashtim të ndonjë hapi mbrapa kur e zvogëlonte ritmin e lutjes. Pas dy vjetësh u shërua plotësisht.

Zefi, 28-vjeçar, erdhi tek unë së bashku me nënën dhe motrën. Menjëherë e pashë se kishte ardhur vetëm për t’ua bërë qejfin të dashurve të vet. I vinte një erë e rëndë duhani; drogohej, shpërndante drogë e mallkonte. Ishte e kotë të flitej për lutje e për sakramente. U mundova shumë ta bindja që të pranonte me vullnet të mirë bekimin tim. Ky ishte shumë i shkurtër: djalli u paraqit menjëherë në mënyrë të furishme, dhe e ndërpreva menjëherë. Kur i thashë Zefit se çfarë kishte, m’u përgjigj: «E di këtë gjë dhe jam i lumtur kështu; ndjehem mirë me djallin». Nuk e pashë më.

----------


## Dielli_ime

> >>> Nuk e di sa njohuri ke per kete fenomen por kam pershtypjen se mjaft njerez nuk e kane idene se cfare eshte ne te vertete ne gjendje te beje nje i poseduar. 
> > Dua te them qe levizjet e tij, qendrimi varur ne mur, te folurit ne gjuhe tjeter, forca e madhe qe e karakterizon gjate krizes dhe shenja te tjera hedhin dyshime mbi versionin e semundjes se medjes.


Volsiv,

Per te kuptuar kete qe po thua ti, te ndihmon filmi 'Ekzorcisti'. Ate Gabriele Amorth ka thene, se pervec disa skenave me efekte pak me te zbukuruara filmike, cfare ndodh ne kete film eshte e vertete dhe e njejte me ate qe ndodh ne nje ekzorcizem te vertete te nje njeriu te zoteruar, apo, thene ndryshe, te djallosur.

QLJK!

----------


## Kinney

> >>> Nuk e di sa njohuri ke per kete fenomen por kam pershtypjen se mjaft njerez nuk e kane idene se cfare eshte ne te vertete ne gjendje te beje nje i poseduar. 
> > Dua te them qe levizjet e tij, qendrimi varur ne mur, te folurit ne gjuhe tjeter, forca e madhe qe e karakterizon gjate krizes dhe shenja te tjera hedhin dyshime mbi versionin e semundjes se medjes.


po jam dakord,
thashe qe versioni i shpjegimit te psikologjise moderne nuk vlen.
me siguri nuk mund te jete thjesht semundje psikologjike pikerisht per gjerat qe manifestohen ne trupin e te poseduarit apo dhe forca qe shfaq. 
Puna eshte, çfare eshte realisht forca demoniake? nje engjell i rene qe i sherben qofte largut dhe qe posedon per nje arsye ose nje tjeter nje njeri, apo diçka tjeter?

----------


## jarigas

Po ç'pate Kinney qe nderrove mendje...e pate filluar mire.....edhe pak dhe do t'ja kishe dhene pergjigjen temes.... :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Kinney

> Po ç'pate Kinney qe nderrove mendje...e pate filluar mire.....edhe pak dhe do t'ja kishe dhene pergjigjen temes....


po ku e pe qe nderrova mendje  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## jarigas

Po ne fillim the:



> Pa pike dyshimi fenomeni eshte teresisht psikologjik, po dhe shume real


...pastaj pohon:
po jam dakord,



> thashe qe versioni i shpjegimit te psikologjise moderne nuk vlen.


....me pelqeu me shume i pari...... :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Kinney

ke nje fare te drejte,
duket sikur jam ne kontradikte por nuk eshte ashtu,
ne fakt kur them "psikologjik" flas per te percaktuar natyren e nje fenomeni,
kur flas per "psikologji moderne" flas per nje shkence sociale qe tenton te interpretoje fenomenet "psikologjike".

per mua dhe "realiteti" eshte fenomen psikologjik, shume subjektiv, pse jo nje halucinacion i perbashket ku sejcili prej nesh jep kontributin e vet.
po kjo eshte teme tjeter.

----------


## jarigas

Fenomeni eshte vetem psikologjik. pasi lind dhe zhvillohet ne psiken e personit....dhe psikologjia moderne eshte shkenca qe merret me fenomene psikologjike....shume e drejte....pse nuk vleka versioni shkencor????!!!

----------


## Dielli_ime

Jarigas,

Ti beson ne Jezu Krishtin. Kjo dihet hapur.

Te kater ungjijte flasin se Jezusi i deboi djajte nga shume te djallosur. Ne fakt, ai eshte ekzorcisti i pare dhe te cilit i dridhen djajte. Edhe lutja 'Ati yne' ia kushton dy vargjet e fundit pikerisht mosrenies ne tundim dhe lirimit nga i Keqi. Pra, flitet drejtperdrejt per djallin.

Duke u nisur nga ajo cfare na japin ungjijte, te cilet ti i beson, jam kureshtare te di se mbi cfare bazash thua se fenomeni i pushtimit nga djalli eshte vetem psikologjik. 

QLJK!

----------


## Dielli_ime

> Fenomeni eshte vetem psikologjik. pasi lind dhe zhvillohet ne psiken e personit....dhe psikologjia moderne eshte shkenca qe merret me fenomene psikologjike....shume e drejte....*pse nuk vleka versioni shkencor???!!!*


Jarigas,

Me paska shpetuar kjo pyetja e fundit. Nuk eshte aspak i parendesishem versioni shkencor, por vlen deri kur mund te kryeje pune, pra nese sheron. Ne rastin e te pushtuarve nga djalli, as psikologjia e as psikiatria nuk bejne pune. Te tille paciente i sheron vetem EKZORCIZMI qe e kryen meshtari ose ipeshkvi. Dhe sherimi i plote vjen vetem kur i pushtuari i nenshtrohet nje jete lutjeje, me kungim dhe rrefim te rregullt. Me ta thene te drejten, rrefimi i mire vlen me shume se ekzorcizmi dhe garanton per ta mbajtur gjithmone djallin larg!

QLJK!

----------


## jarigas

> Jarigas,
> 
> Me paska shpetuar kjo pyetja e fundit. Nuk eshte aspak i parendesishem versioni shkencor, por vlen deri kur mund te kryeje pune, pra nese sheron. Ne rastin e te pushtuarve nga djalli, as psikologjia e as psikiatria nuk bejne pune. Te tille paciente i sheron vetem EKZORCIZMI qe e kryen meshtari ose ipeshkvi. Dhe sherimi i plote vjen vetem kur i pushtuari i nenshtrohet nje jete lutjeje, me kungim dhe rrefim te rregullt. Me ta thene te drejten, rrefimi i mire vlen me shume se ekzorcizmi dhe garanton per ta mbajtur gjithmone djallin larg!
> 
> QLJK!


Ka te beje me faktin se te "pushuarit nga djalli", jane fetare teper te devotshem e ne pergjithesi te rritur ne ambjente ku mbreteron rreptesia fetare!!!!
Asnjehere nuk ka ndodhur qe te pushtohet nje i pafè........

----------


## Dielli_ime

> Ka te beje me faktin se te "pushuarit nga djalli", jane fetare teper te devotshem e ne pergjithesi te rritur ne ambjente ku mbreteron rreptesia fetare!!!!
> Asnjehere nuk ka ndodhur qe te pushtohet nje i pafè........


Jarigas,

Te keshilloj librin e Ate Gabriele Amorthit, i cili shume shpejt do te dale edhe ne gjuhen shqipe. Aty jepen rastet e sakta dhe mbi 90% e rasteve jane njerez qe nuk besojne, qe nuk e praktikojne fene. Mendimi yt nuk perputhet me ate qe thote ai. Pastaj, edhe dy rastet qe i solla ketu, nuk jane aspak raste besimtaresh apo praktikuesish te fese.

Nuk di a ka me ekspert se ai per keto pune sot per sot. Hulumto pak dhe do te gjesh shume fakte qe e hedhin poshte ate qe thua ti. Gjithsesi, do te t'i sjell edhe une ketu disa raste.

Por, ti nuk iu pergjigje pyetjes se pare qe te bera  :buzeqeshje: .

QLJK!

----------


## jarigas

Cila ishte pyetja????? :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Dielli_ime

> Jarigas,
> 
> Ti beson ne Jezu Krishtin. Kjo dihet hapur.
> 
> Te kater ungjijte flasin se Jezusi i deboi djajte nga shume te djallosur. Ne fakt, ai eshte ekzorcisti i pare dhe te cilit i dridhen djajte. Edhe lutja 'Ati yne' ia kushton dy vargjet e fundit pikerisht mosrenies ne tundim dhe lirimit nga i Keqi. Pra, flitet drejtperdrejt per djallin.
> 
> *Duke u nisur nga ajo cfare na japin ungjijte, te cilet ti i beson, jam kureshtare te di se mbi cfare bazash thua se fenomeni i pushtimit nga djalli eshte vetem psikologjik.* 
> 
> QLJK!


Meqe nuk ka pikepyetje ne kete shkrim, atehere po e ve une nje  :buzeqeshje: 

Si eshte e mundur qe beson ne Jezusin, por nuk beson ne pushtimin/goditjen nga djalli, kur vete Jezusi deboi kaq shume djaj ne jeten e vet tokesore dhe vete lutja 'Ati yne' flet pikerisht per lirimin nga i Keqi?

QLJK!

----------


## jarigas

> Meqe nuk ka pikepyetje ne kete shkrim, atehere po e ve une nje 
> 
> Si eshte e mundur qe beson ne Jezusin, por nuk beson ne pushtimin/goditjen nga djalli, kur vete Jezusi deboi kaq shume djaj ne jeten e vet tokesore dhe vete lutja 'Ati yne' flet pikerisht per lirimin nga i Keqi?
> 
> QLJK!


Ne kete pike do te te duhet te me sjellesh perkufizimin e Jezusit per "djajte"!!!!
Ai i "Keqi" ne lutjen "Ati yne", nuk eshte nje entitet i jashtem nga vetvetja......eshte brenda nesh!!!!

----------


## EuroStar1

> Ka te beje me faktin se te "pushuarit nga djalli", jane fetare teper te devotshem e ne pergjithesi te rritur ne ambjente ku mbreteron rreptesia fetare!!!!
> Asnjehere nuk ka ndodhur qe te pushtohet nje i pafè........


O lere mos e nga , ja nje udhezues per ty jariiiiiiiiiiiiiigasss   :buzeqeshje:

----------


## VOLSIV

>>> Nje nga pyetjet ishte: A mund te merret ky fenomen si nje prove e ekzistences se keqes dhe se mires te misheruar ne nje qenien. pra ne Djall dhe Zot? 
> Gjithmone duke pranuar se keto fenomene jane reale dhe jo krijim i mendjes dhe as semundje te saj. 

(Dua te kujtoj qe keto fenomene verehen jo vetem tek njerzit por edhe ne vende si shtepi apo kafshe. Gje qe hedh poshte semundjen psikologjike te pacientit ose te poseduarit.)

----------

